# Allure's Best of Skin Care



## Californian (Oct 1, 2004)

*Looks like you can get great stuff both at the department store and at the drug store. Check out Allure's "Best of Skin Care" choices...*






















&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR vAlign=top&gt;&lt;TD width=15&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;Where to find all the Best of Beauty and Breakthrough products.

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD width=15&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;

&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD width=15&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD width=15&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD width=15&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;http://www.allure.com/images/details/de_dashes_long.gif&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD width=15&gt;http://www.allure.com/images/globals/spacer.gif&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;

http://www.allure.com/images/globals/spacer.gif

&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD width=15&gt;http://www.allure.com/images/globals/spacer.gif&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;*Cleanser*

Cetaphil Gentle Skin Cleanser

Wal-Mart, Target, Walgreens, CVS Pharmacy, Costco; cetaphil.com

http://www.allure.com/images/globals/spacer.gif

Clinique Rinse-Off Foaming Cleanser

Bloomingdale's (bloomingdales.com), Macy's (macys.com), Saks Fifth Avenue (800-347-9177), Nordstrom (800-7-BEAUTY), Dillard's (dillards.com); 800-419-4041; clinique.com

http://www.allure.com/images/globals/spacer.gif

Murad Vitalic Energizing Pomegranate Cleanser

Sephora (877-SEPHORA or sephora.com), Ulta (ulta.com); 800-33-MURAD; murad.com

http://www.allure.com/images/globals/spacer.gif

*Moisturizer*

Clinique Moisture Surge Extra Thirsty Skin Relief

Bloomingdale's (bloomingdales.com), Macy's (macys.com), Saks Fifth Avenue (800-347-9177), Nordstrom (800-7-BEAUTY), Dillard's (dillards.com); 800- 419-4041; clinique.com

http://www.allure.com/images/globals/spacer.gif

EstÃ©e Lauder Hydra Complete Multi-Level Moisture Creme

Bergdorf Goodman (212-753-7300), Bloomingdale's (bloomingdales.com), Macy's (macys.com), Nordstrom (800-7-BEAUTY), Saks Fifth Avenue (800-347-9177), Marshall Field's (800-M-FIELDS), Neiman Marcus (888-888-4757), Dillard's (dillards.com); 888-731-6024; esteelauder.com

http://www.allure.com/images/globals/spacer.gif

Neutrogena Healthy Defense SPF 30 Daily Moisturizer

Walgreens, CVS Pharmacy, Rite Aid; neutrogena.com

http://www.allure.com/images/globals/spacer.gif

Olay Complete All Day Moisture Lotion UV Defense SPF 15

Wal-Mart, Walgreens, CVS Pharmacy, Eckerd Drug; olay.com

http://www.allure.com/images/globals/spacer.gif

*Scrub*

Clinique 7 Day Scrub Cream

Bloomingdale's (bloomingdales.com), Macy's (macys.com), Saks Fifth Avenue (800-347-9177), Nordstrom (800-7-BEAUTY), Dillard's (dillards.com); 800-419-4041; clinique.com

http://www.allure.com/images/globals/spacer.gif

Dr. Brandt Microdermabrasion in a Jar

Bergdorf Goodman (212-753-7300), Nordstrom (800-7-BEAUTY), Sephora (877-SEPHORA or sephora.com)

http://www.allure.com/images/globals/spacer.gif

St. Ives Invigorating Apricot Scrub

Wal-Mart, Target, Kmart, Walgreens, CVS Pharmacy, Rite Aid, Osco, Meijer; stives.com

http://www.allure.com/images/globals/spacer.gif

*Mask*

Neutrogena Oil-Free Acne Wash 60 Second Mask Scrub

Walgreens, CVS Pharmacy, Rite Aid; neutrogena.com

http://www.allure.com/images/globals/spacer.gif

*Eye Cream*

Clinique All About Eyes

Bloomingdale's (bloomingdales.com), Macy's (macys.com), Saks Fifth Avenue (800-347-9177), Nordstrom (800-7-BEAUTY), Dillard's (dillards.com); 800-419-4041; clinique.com

http://www.allure.com/images/globals/spacer.gif

*Anti-Aging Treatment*

Avon Anew Clinical Line and Wrinkle Corrector

800-FOR-AVON; avon.com

http://www.allure.com/images/globals/spacer.gif

Olay Regenerist Daily Regenerating Serum

Wal-Mart, Walgreens, CVS Pharmacy, Eckerd Drug; olay.com

http://www.allure.com/images/globals/spacer.gif

RoC Retinol Correxion Deep Wrinkle Night Cream

Wal-Mart, Target, CVS Pharmacy, Rite Aid, Eckerd Drug, Duane Reade

http://www.allure.com/images/globals/spacer.gif

*Acne Treatment*

Neutrogena Rapid Clear Acne Eliminating Gel

Walgreens, CVS Pharmacy, Rite Aid; neutrogena.com

http://www.allure.com/images/globals/spacer.gif

*Peel*

Avon Clinical 2-Step Facial Peel

800-FOR-AVON; avon.com

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;


----------



## Laura (Oct 1, 2004)

Ok, the only thing i use out of all those is St Ives Apricot Scrub (yummy!).. Must look in to the others coz i still haven't found skincare products that i'm happy with. Thanks for posting that Cali


----------



## Californian (Oct 2, 2004)

Originally Posted by *laura127* Ok, the only thing i use out of all those is St Ives Apricot Scrub (yummy!).. Must look in to the others coz i still haven't found skincare products that i'm happy with. Thanks for posting that Cali



I use St. Ives apricot scrub too. Funny.We know where the good stuff's at!

thanks Laura!


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 2, 2004)

I love my ROC Retinul Actif Pur Night treatment. It's the best night cream I've ever used. It's not listed on here but the ROC deep wrinkle treatment is. I wonder how the Avon peel is...


----------



## nooria (Apr 28, 2008)

hello ineed olay moisture faoming balacing if u find that could u plzzz tell me or mail me it would be great ok thnxxx byeeee


----------



## Aprill (Apr 28, 2008)

old old old thread


----------

